# My New Additions



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I was really bad when i went on holiday (to Aberdeen , I'm so well travelled :lol and got a couple of newbies to go in with two elderly girls and two neutered boys who had just lost two of their girl friends. So, to my already large (for a pet owner anyway ) family of meeces, I got 5 newbies   The first three were from a great breeder, and they are so confident I can't believe it (compared even to the breeder ones i got before - Tippy made a nest in my hair last night and I've only had her for a week!!) and the two larger girls (I think red, slightly paler than my hair not that it helps seeing as none of you have seen me! They are strawberry blonde to me :? ) are from a pet shop (who breeds their own, I know it's bad but they were eating with their eyes closed just like my beautiful marx used to do so I knew I had to get them.) So, allow me to introduce the beautiful satin additions to my brood  And any help as to the colours would be greatly appreciated, especially for Tippy 

The gorgeous Tippy (mummy was a black satin abby and daddy was orange)

















Poppy (and her sister have a black satin abby mum and a long haired grey coloured dad with a dilute tan belly)

















Tuppence








And behind her sister Poppy









This is Callie









And her sister Rosie


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I can't help with the colours but they are gorgeous x


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

:O :O :O You gotted satins! Want!! And I'm very tempted by the yellow mouse... do let me know if you breed them! :twisted:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Kallan said:


> :O :O :O You gotted satins! Want!! And I'm very tempted by the yellow mouse... do let me know if you breed them! :twisted:


 :dance They are gorgeous aren't they?  Just wait till you come visit and see how friendly they are


----------

